# Gaining Entry



## silenthouse (Oct 30, 2015)

silenthouse submitted a new file to the StP library:

Gaining Entry - How to get into buildings.



> View attachment 26416
> View attachment 26417
> 
> Hello! This is a zine about gaining entry to abandoned buildings. The information in this zine is based on experience squatting in ireland. Some of the information here is specific to this region of the planet, though a lot of the information can be used anywhere. It might be a good idea to hide this zine in another zine, as this zine can be a bit incriminating. Some of the techniques here describe ways to damage locks and windows and stuff. It...



Click here for more information on this file.


----------

